# Cycle starts next week but unhappy with hospital - advice please



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello all. Due to start 2nd attempt on Monday but I am unhappy with an impersonal treatment and the last straw came today when I was phoned and told I need to pay  for follow up consultation although I was told on phone that this was the next step following failed cycle and was included in package. Been angry and upset all day. I have made a complaint but need to decide by Sunday whether to stick with this place: I have paid (can get this refunded) and have donor sperm waiting. I will be 42 in October and anxious about time and starting process all over somewhere new may involve additional costs? Any advice very welcome please! Xxxx


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Are you sure the clinic got this right? It must say on their website. Doesn't sound normal to pay for a follow up consultation following a failed cycle. I would double check on Monday before deciding anything. Transferring sperm across from one clinic to another is no problem (I looked into this myself) but unless you have one in mind and know if there is any wait time it might be best to tough this one out and then change from a time perspective if necessary. Guess it depends if this is a one off or if they are generally not a good clinic for customer care. You have to keep the stress they cause you to a minimum and sometimes the admin or reception staff can let down a really good set of docs, nurses and embryologists. Good luck with whatever you decide X


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Someone at the clinic told me that I had free apt with consultant so I booked it and attended then 2 days later someone else phones and says I have to pay. THEY made a mistake but still expect me to pay - having checked website follow up is only for ivf not iui but I was misinformed. in terms of toughing it out - the doctors have been good yes - and it is the most straight forward way to go - I certainly wont have a 3rd attempt with them though. Thanks for your advice - appreciated. Good luck to you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was charged £700 extra  for a 4 day ET it was scheduled on day 3 but the dr couldn't get catheter in the nurse fainted and they had no time to do it under GA- so I had to return and have a GA  and hope the embryos would be ok. I queried why I had been charged for extended culture when it was the clinics fault and got it refunded.  My friend was charged for Icsi at lwc when they never asked her about and they absorbed 50% of the costs - she did get bfp so was ok about it.


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks for your reply - the more I read on here about other peoples experiences it seems, unfortunately, not that unusual - I think I will go ahead with this cycle xxxxxxxxx


----------

